# Firecracker Prawns



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2013)

Made this last night for dinner. Definitely would make again! Served over linguine pasta but you could also serve alone with some nice crusty bread to soak up the sauce which was total heaven. This paired wonderfully with one of my last bottles of CC Showcase Viognier! 

Harissa Sauce can be found online at Amazon or at most any local international food store. Its a staple for spicing up dishes from Morocco etc.







*Firecracker Prawns

Ingredients:

1 lb. medium size Prawns (peeled & cleaned)
4-5 Garlic Cloves (chopped)
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
¼ Cup Dry White Wine
¾ Cup Heavy Cream
2 Tablespoons Harissa Sauce
Salt and Pepper to taste
Pinch of Dry Chili Flakes
Pinch fresh Parsley

Directions:

Heat oil over medium-high heat add prawns, stirring constantly, 2-3 minutes. Add chopped garlic, then Harissa sauce and cook for 2 minutes. Add white wine to deglaze the pan, cook a minute then add the heavy cream, pinch salt and red chili flakes. Allow to cook for 3-4 minutes so the cream can reduce and the sauce can evolve. Taste and adjust salt, transfer to serving bowl and top with chopped parsley. 
*


----------

